# Травма шейного отдела



## Мargo Daniel (31 Янв 2019)

С момента травмы прошло пол года.Механизм травмы был следующий:при сильном сведении лопаток назад с прогибом в спине и шее возник резкий спазм в правой стороне, сначала пару часов ощущался между позвоночником и лопаткой,было похоже на растяжение мышцы,потом включились все мышцы от затылка до лопаток.Боль была жгучая, не могла долго находиться в вертикальном положении,голова как будто не держалась.Правая рука болела месяца 3, потом перестала беспокоить .С того момента прошла курсы медикаментозные НПВС,релаксанты,хондропротекторы,Актовегин итд.,физиотерапию,иголки. Через полтора месяца без отсутствия улучшений обратилась к нейрохирургу,он сказал,что нужно вправить позвонки и сделал ротационными движениями. После этого стало только хуже.

Блокады делали Дипроспаном  на уровень фасеточных справа с5-6-7-т1, затем в зону нерва с5-с6 справа, вчера сделали в соединение 2 ребра с позвоночником и в мышцу.Блокада вторая помогла немного, спазм чуть меньше стал,через 2 недели все вернулось.

На данный момент жалобы: постоянная боль локализованна в правом надплечье,там немного выпуклый мышечный тяж от позвоночника с7 примерно через верх лопатки до плечевого сустава. Вся мышца от самого  верха шеи  справа при движении плечом и даже при дыхании шелестит как фантик и слегка похрустывает, сильные щелчки(как в пальцах рук примерно)ощущаются в районе отмеченной на фото точки(а слева вообще ничего не хрустит!).При длительном нахождении в вертикальном положении (4-5часов подряд) устают и начинают гореть и жжечь  все мышцы шеи и плечей. В положении лёжа спазм уходит и становится легче. Обезболивающие и миорелаксанты вообще не помогают никак.

У меня диагнозы разнятся: растяжение связок и мышц, фасеточный синдром, нестабильность, мигелиоз(мышци и связки щёлкают), теперь вот сказали соединение второго ребра и позвоночника щелкает и оттуда боль.

Подскажите на что похоже?Может ещё какие -то исследования сделать?

    

Ссылка на мрт шейного отдела https://yadi.sk/d/02GZvEkXCNyG1Q


----------



## La murr (31 Янв 2019)

@Мargo Daniel, Марго, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями
Покажите имеющиеся снимки врачам форума, разместив их в своей теме.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (1 Фев 2019)

Желательно обратиться за помощью к врачу-мануальному терапевту, умеющему работать с мышцами. Будет устранен миофасциальный синдром, тонус мышц нормализуется и боль исчезнет.


----------



## Мargo Daniel (1 Фев 2019)

@Владимир Воротынцев, спасибо за ответ! Я недавно была у мануального в НИИ Вредна,он только покрутил,потянул шею и размял.Было 3 сеанса.Результат 0.
Получается,что нужно работать с мышцами типа  растягивать и  разминать их? Какие техники должен мануальный использовать? И если эта боль от растянутых связок,то она будет пока они не заживут?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (1 Фев 2019)

К сожалению, Вы попали к хиропрактику, называющемуся "мануальным терапевтом".
В Питере можете обратиться к доктору Абелю Александру Вячеславовичу. Необходимая информация о нём в сети есть.


----------



## Мargo Daniel (2 Фев 2019)

Я в Питер на дообследование ездила,сама из Липецка.А в Москве не посоветуете доктора,который мне нужен?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (2 Фев 2019)

@Мargo Daniel, наилучшим специалистом в Москве по работе с мышцами является консультант Форума доктор Рудковский Андрей Иосифович (AIR).


----------



## Мargo Daniel (13 Фев 2019)

Уважаемые доктора,подскажите, может ли быть нестабильность с7 т1?если протрузии на данном уровне нет.И какое исследование сделать чтобы посмотреть нет ли патологии реберных и фасеточных суставов на этом уровне.По МРТ все ок.Может функциональный рентген,под углом?Или КТ?


----------



## doclega (22 Фев 2019)

Добрый день.  По МРТ НЕ все ок. Как минимум (по заключению) спондилоартроз и протрузии.... хотя для 89 года рановато на мой взгляд. Статика нарушена. Не стал бы по МРТ с точкой писать о Киммерле.


----------



## Николай Николаевич (23 Фев 2019)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Желательно обратиться за помощью к врачу-мануальному терапевту, умеющему работать с мышцами. Будет устранен миофасциальный синдром, тонус мышц нормализуется и боль исчезнет.


согласен на все 99% , если добавить увт результат будет лучше


Мargo Daniel написал(а):


> @Владимир Воротынцев, спасибо за ответ! Я недавно была у мануального в НИИ Вредна,он только покрутил,потянул шею и размял.Было 3 сеанса.Результат 0.
> Получается,что нужно работать с мышцами типа  растягивать и  разминать их? Какие техники должен мануальный использовать? И если эта боль от растянутых связок,то она будет пока они не заживут?


3 сеанса... Не о чём , курс при нарушении статики не менее 10 процедур


----------



## Мargo Daniel (23 Фев 2019)

Николай Николаевич написал(а):


> 3 сеанса... Не о чём , курс при нарушении статики не менее 10 процедур


Спасибо,теперь есть понимание с чем работать.Сразу после травмы по рентгену лордоз сохранен,через месяц по МРТ сглажен,ещё через месяц кифоз(То ли из за спазма статика нарушилась,то ли аппараты разные...


----------

